# lohnt sich 3200 mhz?



## KUCKFATHA (4. Januar 2019)

Hi ich bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich mir den Gskill trident 3000 Cl15 oder doch den trident 3200 cl 16. Lohnt sich das. Ich nutze den pc für gaming nur.


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. Januar 2019)

Zuerst einmal, welche Plattform AM4, 1151, HEDT?
Pauschale Antwort: Nimm den günstigeren, da der Unterschied kaum merkbar sein wird. Wichtiger wäre, das der RAM zum MB passt und unter den Kühler.
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2019)

Es kommt tatsächlich ganz drauf an was für eine Plattform der Arbeitsspeicher gedachte ist. Denn bei AMD wird alles ab und über 3000 MHZ schwierig das sie am ende auch laufen würden und bei Intel geht es bis 3600 MHZ und auch darüber oft ohne Probleme. Der Unterschied ist aber nur gering, ist nicht so das es sehr viel ausmachen wird. Ich persönlich würde bei AMD 3200 MHz nehmen und versuchen was damit möglich ist. Denn es kann sein das durch Bios Update das ganze mit der Zeit besser wird und sie irgendwann laufen werden und bei Intel würde ich bis zu 3600 Mhz nehmen, darüber macht es kaum mehr ein Unterschied.

Das Problem ist immer das es nichts zu sagen hat ob das Board und der Speicher solch eine Geschwindigkeit unterstützen da es auch der Controller auf der CPU das ganze mit machen muss und dieser hierbei mit übertaktet wird was halt nie garantiert werden kann das er dies mitmacht.


----------



## KaterTom (4. Januar 2019)

Der Unterschied macht genau 0 FPS aus. Nicht mal mit einem Ryzen System wirst du da einen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## manimani89 (4. Januar 2019)

3000cl 15 vs 3200 cl16 ist so ziemlich das gleiche. 3200 cl14 ist zb schneller


----------



## Thomygnomi (4. Januar 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Der Unterschied macht genau 0 FPS aus. Nicht mal mit einem Ryzen System wirst du da einen Unterschied feststellen.



Kann ich auch bestätigen.
Bei einem AMD Ryzen 2600 brachte das Upgrade zwischen 2400 auf 3000 bei 3D Mark genau 0 Punkte und bei anderen Benchmarks im Schnitt 1-2 fps


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2019)

Thomygnomi schrieb:


> Kann ich auch bestätigen.
> Bei einem AMD Ryzen 2600 brachte das Upgrade zwischen 2400 auf 3000 bei 3D Mark genau 0 Punkte und bei anderen Benchmarks im Schnitt 1-2 fps



3D Mark ist ja auch primär ein GPU-Test. Ein höherer RAM-Takt wirkt sich aber im CPU-Limit aus. Bei Coffee Lake (i3-8100) wurden etwa 12% Leistungsunterschied im CPU-Limit zwischen 2400er und 3200er RAM gemessen. Bei Ryzen habe ich gerade keine konkreten Daten im Kopf, interessant war jedenfalls, dass bei hohem RAM-Takt Dual-Ranked-Module kontraproduktiv sind.


----------



## KaterTom (4. Januar 2019)

@manimani89: Aber auch nur marginal. Das merkst du im Geekbench oder im Aida Speichertest, aber nicht im Spiel.


----------



## Nazzy (4. Januar 2019)

Thomygnomi schrieb:


> Kann ich auch bestätigen.
> Bei einem AMD Ryzen 2600 brachte das Upgrade zwischen 2400 auf 3000 bei 3D Mark genau 0 Punkte und bei anderen Benchmarks im Schnitt 1-2 fps



In Spielen merkst du den Unterschied, sobald du ins CPU - Limit kommst. Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## TheNewNow (4. Januar 2019)

In Spielen "merkt" man den Unterschied meist eher, als in synthetischen Benchs (außer diese messen explizit den Speicherdurchsatz). Allerdings nur im CPU Limit und mithilfe von Benches. 
Bei 3000Mhz hat man (je nach Plattform, Intel sollte 3200 locker schaffen) es einfacher zum laufen bringen können. Wirklich lohnen wird sich der schnellere Speicher nicht.


----------



## KaterTom (4. Januar 2019)

Dafür muss der Frequenz Unterschied aber deutlich höher sein als beim TE. Und dann am besten noch mit optimierten Timings und Subtimings.


----------



## Thomygnomi (4. Januar 2019)

Nazzy schrieb:


> In Spielen merkst du den Unterschied, sobald du ins CPU - Limit kommst. Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht.



Waren ja auch nur Beispiele.
Also ich kenne derzeit kein Spiel, bei dem meine CPU derzeit ansteht. (Bei FullHD wohlgemerkt)
3DMark ist meiner Meinung genau deswegen ja so gut zum testen.
Achja generell ist der CPU Score doch um 300 Punkte angestiegen, allerdings der Gesamtscore bleibt aufgrund der GPU natürlich gleich. Es macht zwar einen messbaren Unterschied, aber keinen fühlbaren.


----------

